

IT experts urge E-stonia to drop Internet voting - tty
http://phys.org/news/2014-05-experts-urge-e-stonia-internet-voting.html

======
zactral
Official response from Estonian National Electoral Committee:

[http://www.vvk.ee/valimiste-korraldamine/vvk-
uudised/vabarii...](http://www.vvk.ee/valimiste-korraldamine/vvk-
uudised/vabariigi-valimiskomisjoni-vastulause-the-guardianis-ilmunud-
artiklile/)

------
maaarghk
Broken link in article: the report can be found here
-[https://estoniaevoting.org/](https://estoniaevoting.org/)

